# Introduction to my boy :)



## LeeDassin (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just joined this site and I am hoping to learn all I can about Betta fish 

Here are some pictures of my beautiful boy Sebastian, he lives happily with a few other fish including Molly fish, neon and rummy nose tetras, and a rather bossy catfish that likes to make everyone when he is cleaning the gravel.

I've never seen any aggressive behaviour from him or any other fish, they all live together well 


















I have tried to use a little Betta mirror to get him to display for a photo, but he shows no interest in his reflection. I seem to have a very non-vain Betta (Please excuse me if I call them Siamese Fighters). 

Here is the Tank he is in 








This was before we got the fish, the plants have been replaced since 

I hope you like him! He is my little angel, I was so lucky to find a Betta with such amazing colours! He is a Dragon Betta but I am not sure as to the exact type (as I know the "Dragon" name refers only to the scales).


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!! Your tank and and Betta are beautiful. I know you will love this forum, everybody is so nice and helpful I know you will learn all you need to know about Betta's.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

GORGEOUS boy! And I love his name. xD


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey welcome to the forum  Your betta is beautiful. And i love the tank. I am wondering how big is your tank?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I love his colors, are those his real life colors or did the camera change them some? Also it looks like his eyes are the same color as his body? I've never seen that before!


----------



## socold57 (Aug 24, 2012)

very nice


----------



## LeeDassin (Sep 4, 2012)

The tank is 30 litres 

EDIT:

I am not putting any more fish in as I feel it will be over crowded, they each have a certain layer and never seem stressed about each other (if that's why you are inquiring). The two rummynose tetras and the two neons take up the middle, the catfish takes the bottom while the other three (2 mollies and him) seem to wonder around all over


----------



## LeeDassin (Sep 4, 2012)

No alterations, those are his colours  He is a Dragon Betta and they sometimes have "masks" over their eyes and it means his eyes look the same as the body 

EDIT:

Any information to what type of Betta he is would be awesome! I don't know the fin types yet


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

it about 7.5 gall with all your fish you need a lot of water changes. Do you have any questions on cycling? Do you have a filter? I am pretty sure you cycling your tank so i want to give you the link where Oldfishlady give instructions on cycling so if you have any questions you can ask www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107771


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Your boy is lovely and your tank is beautiful but there are a few things wrong with your set up. 1st your tank is too small for the amount of fish you have in it. It is heavily planted with live plants but I'd still recommend bumping them up to at least a 10+ gallon. 2nd your schools are not complete which causes distress. Rummy nose tetras and neon tetras require schools of 6 each, and depending on your type of catfish, they too require a school of at least 6 fish. I believe mollies are also a schooling fish but will be ok in smaller numbers.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Would be good idea to give betta his own tank , he will be happy


----------



## LeeDassin (Sep 4, 2012)

lvandert

Unfortunately upgrading is not an option, I cannot afford another tank and I am unable to have another tank. They do not seem stressed and I get my water tested regularly to make sure they are healthy. How does no competing cause stress? Each group has a little hierarchy, they have never shown any signs of distress, lack of activity, loss of appetite over aggression or elevated ammonia (if that is the spelling) in the waters. I was never informed of group for catfish or else I would not have bought one. He is a pale orange colour and about the length of my index finger. 

I do not plan to put any more fish in the tank so the tetras will have to make do, they do not seem worried or stressed and regularly come to feed with the fighter without any worries. I will keep an eye on it but right now there is little I can do until the fish die of natural causes. 

ANHEL123

Thanks for the link! I do a 30% water change every week and the tank does have a filter.

As stated I cannot put him in a separate tank, as I have said he seems very happy and wonders around. He travels around the tank regularly and never shows any signs of stress, he never acts aggressively to other fish and they never bother him. 

Again this is my first fish, although it says that Betta are happier alone I feel uncomfortable about putting any animal by themselves. Though I have read about this many times and I am learning more and will do things differently next time I get a Betta but for now I am always making sure he is happy. Any change of behavior and I test the water and try to find any issues.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i can't speak to the tetras or catfish, but i've got two mollies in a tank with three platies, two ADF's and a young (about 3-4 months old) female betta, and they get along fine in their species groupings.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Good luck to you. I don't understand anything about other fish though...but i just would have hospital tank (1 gall) just in case you will see any sign of the aggression or stress then you can use hospital tank for your betta.

Also i would really recommend to do 50% water changes instead of 30% (like Oldfishlady recommendation) with regular gravel vacuuming, filter media swish/wash 

Good luck


----------

